# Four White Racing Homers



## Cheech (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking for a good home for 4 young White racing Homers that i rescued recently. They are beautiful birds. I believe that I have two Males And two Female. I live in the los angeles area. Ill drive them to you if you are in the southern california area. you must have serious interest in pigeons and be able to provide excellent home to this birds.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I could possibly take them if they are self sufficient (can eat, drink, survive in loft conditions)...they would live in a large outdoor aviary with my current flock of 13 birds...I do not fly them for safety reasons. What is their condition/health?


----------



## Cheech (Aug 14, 2007)

kippermom. where do you live? would you be able to send me a photo of your outdoor aviary. Please do not be offended I just want to do the right thing by the pigeons.


----------

